# VNC auf Starto Root Server



## Nico der erste (27. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe den Strato V-PowerServer A (http://www.strato.de/v-power/start/index.html) und meine frage ist jetzt wie bekomme ich VNC auf den Root bei Google hab ich nichts gefunden das mir evtl hlfen könnte kann mir vllt einer mit eigenen Worten erklähren wie ich VNC dort instaliere ich hab es schon einige male ausprobiert da Fehlt angeblich irgentetwas konnte aber auch nicht genau rauslesen was fehlt wäre echt toll wenn ihr mir hefen könntet.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2008)

Fuer VNC duerfte Dir auf einem vernuenftig installierten Server etwas sehr wichtiges fehlen, der X-Server.
Denn dieser ist auf einem Server, vor allem auf einem nur remote administrierten Server, vollkommen fehl am Platze.
X hat sein Einsatzgebiet auf dem Desktop, aber weniger auf dem Server.

Wenn Du aber dennoch aus irgendeinem Grund Programme mit GUI auf dem Server nutzen willst rate ich Dir dazu anstelle von VNC (denn da muss der X-Server staendig auf dem Server laufen) lieber SSH mit X11-Forwarding zu nutzen.

Die Vorteile sind wie folgt:

Standardmaessig hast Du, durch Nutzung von SSH, Verschluesselung, was bei VNC normal nicht gegeben ist.
Der Overhead der VNC durch die Uebertragung des kompletten Desktops erzeugt entfaellt.
Auf dem Server wird nicht der gesamte X-Server benoetigt, sondern nur die Bibliotheken die zur Ausfuehrung der gewuenschten Programme notwendig sind. Das spart Plattenplatz, schon die Performance und ist besser fuer die Systemsicherheit.

Nachteil ist dass Du halt nicht den gesamten Serverdesktop auf den lokalen Desktop holst, sondern nur einzelne Anwendungen. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies aber, bei den genannten Vorteilen, durchaus zu verkraften.

Wie gesagt, eigentlich ist ein X-Server auf einem Server fehl am Platze, aber natuerlich kann ich nachvollziehen dass es Leute gibt die lieber grafische Administrations-Tools nutzen als in Config-Files herum zu rennen.


----------



## kalle123456 (27. September 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt, eigentlich ist ein X-Server auf einem Server fehl am Platze, aber natuerlich kann ich nachvollziehen dass es Leute gibt die lieber grafische Administrations-Tools nutzen als in Config-Files herum zu rennen.



Hallo Dennis,

wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich websiteprewies speichern will? Dafür gibt es phpfunktionen die aber nur mit X-Server funktionieren. Mich würde eine abgespeckte Variante auch interresieren , um ebend previews anbieten zu können.

Gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2008)

Was sind denn das fuer Seiten? Eigene Seiten oder fremde?
Falls es eine ueberschaubare Anzahl Seiten ist koenntest Du diese Previews ja auch selbst erstellen und dann lediglich hochladen.

Ansonsten koenntest Du auch z.B. KDE WebDesktop nutzen, ein kleines Shell-Tool (welches aber diverse Libraries von KDE, QT und entsprechenden Abhaengigkeiten benoetigt), welches Shots von Webseiten erstellen kann.


----------



## kalle123456 (27. September 2008)

Hey,
ne es sollte schon dynamisch sein, also so eine Art Linkvorschau wie snapshots, nur leider kleistert dich snapshots seit einen halben Jahr mit Werbung zu, darum wollte ich was eigenenes machen.

Gruss


----------



## Nico der erste (28. September 2008)

hm irgentwie bin ich zu dämlich um das zu instalieren gibt es keine schritt für schritt anleitung?


----------

